# Best Load for TC Black Diamond .50CAl?



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Just curious as to what others use a their best load for the TC Black Diamond .50cal. I'm currently using 2 Triple7 pellets (50gr. ea) with a Hornady XTP 260gr sabot. I'm not getting the groups I want at 100yds. I've heard to use a smaller bullet than the rifle caliber of the gun, ie. .45cal bullet for .50 cal barrel. Any opinions and suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## ChilliFisherman (Apr 14, 2004)

Powerbelts ! They shoot 1 inch groups at 90 yards out of my TC Black Diamond XR.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I use 2-50gr. pellets and a 240grain XTP. It is one of my most accurate guns!!! I would not go smaller.

ski


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Bower Belt + 100 Grains Powder = Meat In The Freezer


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys! What grain Powerbelts are you using? What are your opinions on the TC sabots?


----------

